

Ask HN: Superbowl 2011 web stories/traffic - spitfire

Now that the superbowl is over and the dust has settled, does anyone have any numbers on how superbowl ads affected websites? Any stories from the trenches of companies that ran ads?
======
smoyer
There were several stories here on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2187349>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2187194> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2186922> which were negative reactions to
Groupon, Groupon and GoDaddy respectively. Funny how here on HN the discussion
was about the tech ads, but my wife noticed her Facebook chatter was all about
how bad the Black-eyed Peas were. I wonder if their album sales went down;)

~~~
spitfire
Not what I was interested in. I'm interested in the technical details of
serving a superbowl ad and the traffic numbers one brings in.

Those are responses to the ad content itself. Interesting, but not the meat I
was looking for.

